# PSE Magna Flite and/or PSE vector 5 wheels



## Gapmaster (May 23, 2002)

I have an older model. It has a 29 inch draw. The wheels look to be about 2 inches and slotted for steel cables. The bow was a target model with the red and silver metal flake riser, The wheels were chrome. Well, the chrome is all comming off and looking pretty ragged. I want another set of these wheels but PSE doesn't make them anymore. I would like them to be black if possibe, but would take whatever I could get my hands on. If anyone has any of these and wants to get rid of them, I would be interested. Also, could I use a wheel of another brand thats about 2 inches in place of these, and would that work? I would also like a set of PSE vector 5 wheels about 2 inches also. Maybe I could use those and convert it all over to synthetic cables.Thanks in advance for any help I could get.

Gapmaster


----------



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

Try calling or writing Barnsdale Archery and inquire about their tri-star wheels. You can look them up in google and I believe they are a sponsor of this site. I think if you're gonna change out the cams, string and buzz cables (the old teardrops) on your Magna Flite, to the vector 5 cams (which I have on my PSE Mach 9), then you'll need to make your own strings or have someone due it for you. **** luck on your project. But if my memory is correct, an older PSE Magna Flite was already a pretty good stock bow.


----------



## TBP (May 24, 2007)

I have a set of black wheels from an old laser flite that might work. Let me know if you want to look into it.

TBP


----------

